# What does your birdy weigh???



## Chirpington (Feb 17, 2012)

This is a bit of a side thread from my other one about pet store tiels being bigger than my little guy......

I just weighed mine for the first time and he's 77-78g 

Would love to know what other tiels weigh just out of curiosity


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Kirk-82 g
Luna-75 g
Taz-84 g
Krissi (not her healthy weight)-84 g


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fuzzy-85g
Bubbles-104g
Jeep-90g
Pebbles-92g
BaBY-81g
Chicken-80g (most he's ever weighed)

This isn't all of them but most.


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Pepper- 94/95 grams
Morton- 90/91 grams.

When I got Pepper, from the breeder at 4 or 5 months, she was about 75 grams and felt skinny. Now, she feels and looks about right.

Morton was about 78 grams when I got him in December (Craigslist rehome, 3 or 4 years old). He'd only been eating seeds for three years. I think he could stand to put on a few more grams.


----------



## cloudykitty (Feb 21, 2012)

using http://www.metric-conversions.org this place .. my Pebbles or Freddy is 2.4 oz witch said it is 68.0 grams and He is ten weeks old


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Moonpie 106 grams
Shake 80 grams
Rex 96 grams
Sunny 90 grams


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Cupid is 90 grams, he has beefed up a bit
Aero is 130 grams


----------



## Chirpington (Feb 17, 2012)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Cupid is 90 grams, he has beefed up a bit
> Aero is 130 grams


130g!!!! Holey moley that's pretty big!


----------



## Birdymum (Feb 13, 2012)

Quinn weighs 87gms, not sure on his age though. Was told 10 weeks, but he's going through a molt.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Peepers - 95 grams
Clementine - 114 grams
Riki - 89 grams
Ellie - 110 grams


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

My Lexi weighs 80-81grams. Which is normal for her, and I bought her from a pet store.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Squeebis is the lightweight at about 78 grams. Shodu is the heavyweight at about 92 grams. Everyone else is somewhere in the middle. They're obviously not large birds but the vet says they're perfect.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Izzy - 115 grams
Quinn - 70 grams, he's a tiny boy 
Willow - 100 grams
Baretta - 105 grams
Zoey - 125 grams

I need to weigh the rest of my babies!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunny - 91g
Roo - 92g (but she has ranged from 76-94 in the time that I've had her)


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for this thread, it's what I've been looking for to compare to my own bird. 
Galileo weighed 72g when we weighed him for the first time, at about 10-11 weeks, which was 1-2 weeks after we got him from a hobby breeder. Now he's 4 and a half months and ranges 82-86g, depending on the day, whether he's just eaten or not, etc. He feels pretty skinny though (the keel edge feels quiet distinct on him). We're trying to fatten him up a bit, getting him to eat more, feeding him boiled egg, veggies, cheerios, etc. But he's currently on a mostly seed diet. He has pellets in his cage that he nibbles sometimes, but not often. We do plan to convert him to a mostly pellet diet, but only once he gets a bit bigger, so the potential initial weight loss doesn't make him sick.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

As to any bird you can feel the keelbone....and because a person feels it dies not nean a bird is skinny. It is the flesh on either side of the keelbone that you want to check ib regards to weight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

tweety 99 grams
angel 95 grams
sparkles 89 grams

that is my tiels now Abigail is a whole different story she is 401 grams but she is not a tiel


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

RedQueen said:


> Thanks for this thread, it's what I've been looking for to compare to my own bird.
> Galileo weighed 72g when we weighed him for the first time, at about 10-11 weeks, which was 1-2 weeks after we got him from a hobby breeder. Now he's 4 and a half months and ranges 82-86g, depending on the day, whether he's just eaten or not, etc. He feels pretty skinny though (the keel edge feels quiet distinct on him). We're trying to fatten him up a bit, getting him to eat more, feeding him boiled egg, veggies, cheerios, etc. But he's currently on a mostly seed diet. He has pellets in his cage that he nibbles sometimes, but not often. We do plan to convert him to a mostly pellet diet, but only once he gets a bit bigger, so the potential initial weight loss doesn't make him sick.


With both of my birds, you can feel the tip of the keelbone pretty distinctly. They weigh 90 and 92 grams. I think at Galileo's weight, I wouldn't intentionally try to "fatten" him up. Just offer him a balanced, nutritious diet, and he will regulate his own weight eventually. It took my rescue bird five months to get to a healthy body weight, but attempting to push her did nothing to make her gain. As far as pellets, you can try simply offering them in a separate dish now. You might place it near a favorite toy or heavily frequented spot in the cage to encourage him to pay attention.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> With both of my birds, you can feel the tip of the keelbone pretty distinctly. They weigh 90 and 92 grams. I think at Galileo's weight, I wouldn't intentionally try to "fatten" him up. Just offer him a balanced, nutritious diet, and he will regulate his own weight eventually. It took my rescue bird five months to get to a healthy body weight, but attempting to push her did nothing to make her gain. As far as pellets, you can try simply offering them in a separate dish now. You might place it near a favorite toy or heavily frequented spot in the cage to encourage him to pay attention.


By "fatten him up" I didn't mean actually trying to get him fat  All I meant is that since he was underweight to begin with (and had some issues eating because the breeder we got him from told us he ate pellets, when he didn't), we sometimes spend time encouraging him to eat, just by giving him seeds or veggies or cheerios in between playing sessions, feeding him from our fingers (he seems to enjoy eating from our hands), or while cleaning his cage we sit him onto his food dish outside of the cage and he seems to eat more that way. He's stopped gaining weight about a month ago, and that's fine, but we want to be sure that when we switch to a more pellet based diet, and he potentially loses some weight in the transition, that it won't effect his health. Also about the keel bone, it's not just that I can feel it, but there seems to be very little flesh on either side as well. I know he's not really underweight though. We also always put pellets in another food dish in the cage, and mix a bit of them into his seeds. He will even nibble and eat some if you encourage him to, and sometimes when he's playing on the side of the cage with the pellet dish. I think his diet is pretty good right now though, even though it's mostly seeds, he still eats some veggies a few times a week, a few pellets once in a while, and cheerios/eggs/crackers also once in a while. Also since he's started to molt recently, he needs more of the veggies that contain calcium and vitamin D, and we always have a full spectrum light bulb on during the day, but illuminating the cage in a very indirect way.


----------

